
Ask HN: What would be your ideal phone (smartphone) - dzonga
I&#x27;m not happy with iOS 11. Just wanted to know, what other people&#x27;s ideal phone (smartphone) would look be ? right now my daily driver is an SE, really solid...fast processor, now kinda shitty OS. An ideal smartphone, would be something in an SE form-factor, with a the looks of an S8, OLED display. Also display should able to display text in eInk &#x2F; ePaper form.....like maybe through dimming blue background light. I use my phone to read a lot on the subway, that&#x27;s why!
======
bradknowles
If the iPhone X had a fingerprint reader instead of the face scanner, or in
addition to the face scanner, then I think it would be pretty good for me.

As it is, I see no reason to upgrade my iPhone 7 Plus to an iPhone 8/8 Plus or
the iPhone X.

I think I can wait for a while longer.

------
GenerocUsername
4000 mAh battery, Dual wifi cards for wifi relay/meshnet capabilities GSM/Cell
network 6MP+ Camera with 12x Optical zoom Waterproof Samsung Screen Ice
dispensor

------
dzonga
one plus 5t looks, good...wish it had a smaller body factor like 4"!

------
tqh
A Nexus One with modern specs.

